# Passing the farm



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Santa Fe 2-10-4 going by the farm. A scene from my layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks super :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
Gave me some ideas for mine. I've got lots of embankments like yours and think what you did would work for mine. 

Would like to see more of your layout. 

Magic


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great! :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a nice shot, excellent modeling. :smilie_daumenpos:

You have to look for some more animals and add some humans. :thumbsup:

Nice shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

nice details i would go easy on the humans though they are smelly and sloppey


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Excellent job all around. The Loco weathering is great!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I actually wondered for a time if you had set up a photograph behind the train to serve as a backdrop. Nice looking scenery!!


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

The scenery is all models, no photographs were used for this scene. Thanks


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Great shot ! Looks like a well detailed and lovely farm


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great shot! Beautiful farm.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow. Realistic. Great stuff!


----------

